# The AquaBid Seller Thread!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread was inspired by the Aquabid Thread. So...
I know that a lot of us have purchased from AquaBid. I've been wanting to know which sellers were punctual, reliable, and had high-quality fish. Please be specific, and feel free to post about bad experiences with sellers to steer people in the right direction when purchasing from AquaBid! The purpose of this thread is to inform those who might buy from this site about the good sellers and the bad sellers. Please post pictures of bettas purchased from AquaBid sellers, experiences with sellers, and be sure to say the exact name of the seller! Thanks!


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone purchased from Balibuawbettas?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have purchased from *TMTbettas*. Did not have any issues at all with the transaction. Fish all arrived alive, and were healthy and bigger than I expected. 

I have purchased from *Interbettas*. He found me some sibling females that matched very nicely to the males I purchased. I found he was quite easy to communicate with, which can be a problem with overseas sellers. All fish arrived alive and were exactly like their pictures (save for the marbling that had occurred). 

I have purchased from *NiceBettas*. Vinita is a great seller. Went the extra mile to take photos and find me a specific looking fish from her stock. Very good communication, and she spoke English very well so no problems with understanding what was being said. 

I have purchased from *Xtrembetta*. Had some DOAs at Bangkok (have to be shipped from Indonesia to Bangkok). However, these are wild-caught bettas so quite sensitive. Both were replaced free of charge to me. Was a little harder to understand, but was very good with getting back to me when I emailed. 









Here's one of my fish who has given me around over 50 offspring thus far.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Wonderful idea crowntaillove3! I'll be sure to come here before buying from Aquabid.

Has anyone bought from 84elmo2001? They have the whites that I want.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't bought from anyone on AB yet, but this thread will be an additonal guide for when I do.

84elmo2001 was recommended to me by sareena79 when I talked to her about mustard gas bettas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone have more TMT reviews?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Liz just saw these on ebay with free shipping, he has a boy and a girl - pure white.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Platin...261221022920?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3cd1fc7cc8

No feedback on him but the fish look good. Was looking for the names of the people from ebay I have seen reviews on, back to searching.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

peachii said:


> Liz just saw these on ebay with free shipping, he has a boy and a girl - pure white.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Platin...261221022920?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3cd1fc7cc8
> 
> No feedback on him but the fish look good. Was looking for the names of the people from ebay I have seen reviews on, back to searching.


I had to go look at the pretty white boy & he is pretty, but I believe he has the scaling over the eyes which will eventually cause blindness. Be careful & if you think about getting him find someone on here who knows more & can let you know if I'm right. I think Mattsbetta would know. To me the girls looked ok, but if they are of the same line.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

justmel said:


> I had to go look at the pretty white boy & he is pretty, but I believe he has the scaling over the eyes which will eventually cause blindness. Be careful & if you think about getting him find someone on here who knows more & can let you know if I'm right. I think Mattsbetta would know. To me the girls looked ok, but if they are of the same line.


 it's to late to edit my post but yeah. ignore it. I didnt look at the eyes, i just saw white pretty after reading her post looking for white.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

lol, peachii, he is a very pretty boy and not the only one that seller had. There were 2 boy & 3 ladies I think. This boy looked to be the one with the most scaling over his eye.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Thanks peachii. So many I wishes for that one. Unless something AMAZING comes along I'm going to wait until I get everything to CA before buying my whites but I am out to find a breeder that has them on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LizbethDawn said:


> Wonderful idea crowntaillove3! I'll be sure to come here before buying from Aquabid.


Thank you!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Great thread ) Any reviews on Somsak or 3dbettas?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LizbethDawn said:


> Wonderful idea crowntaillove3! I'll be sure to come here before buying from Aquabid.
> 
> Has anyone bought from 84elmo2001? They have the whites that I want.


I bought the Gruffalo from this seller in Louisiana
*M1247m*

I think *84elmo2001* is the same person.

Either way, she was great with communicating, except she didn't email a tracking number when she shipped, I had to ask for it. Aside from that, no issues at all, and I was very satisfied.


I've also purchased from *Aweenas*. great communication, very satisfied.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

a444mo said:


> Has anyone purchased from Balibuawbettas?


I wouldn't recommend them, based on my personal experience.....see my post in the Aquabid thread on that:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=471


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Great thread ) Any reviews on Somsak or 3dbettas?


I don't remember if I've bought from Somsak before.....but 3dbettas is EXCELLENT! Beautiful fish and Siwat Wannaweak, the seller is so helpful and always willing to communicate with you. I've bought quite a few fish from Siwat (including my avatar!) and I'm always pleased.


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Great thread ) Any reviews on Somsak or 3dbettas?





Catw0man said:


> I don't remember if I've bought from Somsak before.....but 3dbettas is EXCELLENT! Beautiful fish and Siwat Wannaweak, the seller is so helpful and always willing to communicate with you. I've bought quite a few fish from Siwat (including my avatar!) and I'm always pleased.


I agree about 3Dbetta. Siwat is so wonderful and extremely helpful! He goes out of his way to make sure you get what you want


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> I wouldn't recommend them, based on my personal experience.....see my post in the Aquabid thread on that:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=471


Oh dear, I bid on a gorgeous oddball... now I'm really crossing my fingers... :-( I won the auction so I guess I'll have to stick it out. Wish me luck! :-/


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

EmmyGolf is great and Majcha farm is not to bad. The male I order was picture white with some blue and when I got him he was blue with some white but He still is beautiful.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

a444mo said:


> Oh dear, I bid on a gorgeous oddball... now I'm really crossing my fingers... :-( I won the auction so I guess I'll have to stick it out. Wish me luck! :-/


Good luck! I hope you don't need it though....really hoping my bad experiences were just an unlucky coincidence.....let us know! I'm really interested to see if you have a better time of it.


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

Crossing my fingers, & I'll definitely report back!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I still haven't purchased from AB, but I have purchased from one of the sellers (and forum member), titolatino1970. He's great, really works with you and has some lovely bettas. My Hades is one of my absolute favorite boys and still a young one (less than 6 months old). Tito spawns half giants & sells them at a decent price. I know he's getting ready to put some more up for bidding soon, so if you've ever wanted to look at getting some half giants check his sales out. 

The pictures really don't do my Hades justice, but here's some idea. I adopted Hades from the classified thread on here.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Great thread ) Any reviews on Somsak or 3dbettas?


Yes I bought a betta from Somsak in December and was happy. Very nice betta, healthy etc.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a male from Plakattrokchan. Good idea or bad?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Starfish1 said:


> Yes I bought a betta from Somsak in December and was happy. Very nice betta, healthy etc.


Thanks


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

I got my fish today from Balibuaw Bettas on aquabid. Gorgeous, but very stressed. Which I can't blame on the seller after such a long ship.


----------

